
Uber Settles Federal Investigation into Workplace Culture - mindgam3
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/18/technology/uber-settles-eeoc-investigation-workplace-culture.html
======
mindgam3
> The Equal Employment Opportunity Commission “found reasonable cause to
> believe that Uber permitted a culture of sexual harassment and retaliation
> against individuals who complained about such harassment.”

> Uber agreed to a settlement by establishing a $4.4 million fund to pay
> current and former employees who were sexually harassed at work.

Wow, a $4M fine for a $50B company with a corrosively toxic culture. That'll
teach 'em a lesson! /s

